# Encinitas Xmas parade, Cardiff bike shop December 3rd



## BFGforme (Nov 30, 2022)

This Saturday December 3rd is the Encinitas Christmas parade and Eric @ZooCycles owns Cardiff bike shop and has had a spot in the parade for 10-15 years now! Meet up at Cardiff bike shop in Cardiff California at 3pm this Saturday for some pizza and brews then will ride up to the parade route in Encinitas to ride vintage bikes in the parade! Always a great time with good people! Come on out and join us! More info call Cardiff bike shop or pm Eric here @ZooCycles and he will hook you up! Hopefully I can get him to post some pictures from previous years! Hope to see you all there!


----------



## ZooCycles (Dec 3, 2022)

Riding this one in the Parade. Not quite complete but close enough!
Hope you can make it!


----------



## Thee (Dec 3, 2022)

ZooCycles said:


> Riding this one in the Parade. Not quite complete but close enough!
> Hope you can make it!View attachment 1744160



Will the basket be full of toys ? 😊


----------



## ZooCycles (Dec 3, 2022)

Thee said:


> Will the basket be full of toys ? 😊



Not until Christmas Eve!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 3, 2022)

On train on way to Encinitas for parade…






The adventure begins…


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 3, 2022)

Here’s a few pictures I took starting with ride from train to Cardiff bike shop, then few of Eric’s shop “ @ZooCycles  “ then on way to the route and then from parade! Probably around 100 people in our group representing Cardiff bikes and another group joined us this year! And yes that’s a 4 wheeler made from all varsity parts with drums on back…. Enjoy my good friends… enjoy 






















One for Mike… @fordmike65


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 3, 2022)

More….


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 3, 2022)

How did I miss this thread??? We went down to SD for the day too! Dang it!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 3, 2022)

And more….


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 3, 2022)

And more…


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 3, 2022)

And more…


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 3, 2022)

Then parade began.,,


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 3, 2022)

And more….






















Route is 4 lanes and crowds squeeze it down to about a lane down the middle….great time today and many thanks to Eric and Cardiff bike shop for the pizzas and brews and stuff and for taking the time to help out the community! Many props to @ZooCycles ! Thanks again for hosting #37 spot out of over a hundred!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 3, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> How did I miss this thread??? We went down to SD for the day too! Dang it!



He’s got a line on colson parts buddy….


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 3, 2022)

Sorry for all the people who “couldn’t make it “….. missed out on a great time!!!!! Merry Christmas


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 3, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> He’s got a line on colson parts buddy….



We woulda gone for the ride! Oh well....


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 3, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> We woulda gone for the ride! Oh well....



Gotta watch rides and swaps more….lol, would have loved to have you guys there too! Probably would have gone home with more than came with….🤪😜


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 3, 2022)

we are not allowed to have that much fun up here in the Bay Area. 😐


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 3, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> we are not allowed to have that much fun up here in the Bay Area. 😐



This was city of Encinitas xmas parade! All streets shut down!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 3, 2022)

looks like a good time for everyone!! 🙂


----------



## ZooCycles (Dec 4, 2022)

It was a great time had by all! Thanks for all the pics Dave.
Here are a few from the Parade staging area.


----------



## ZooCycles (Dec 4, 2022)

For next year, please mark your calendars for the first Saturday in December for our
Encinitas Parade December 2nd 2023!
Our part of the group stages at the Bike Shop for pizza, wings, etc. and leave for the parade line up at 5:00 p.m. to be at the staging area by 5:30 p.m. for Parade start!
More details as the event nears for theme, Parade spot number, etc.


----------



## mrg (Dec 4, 2022)

Ok, what is it?


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 4, 2022)

mrg said:


> Ok, what is it?View attachment 1745644



Jet ski on top of a mini bike


----------



## mrg (Dec 4, 2022)

Still couldn't tell by that pic but cool!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 4, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Jet ski on top of a mini bike View attachment 1745664



That’s pretty damn cool! As we say here in Arizona, only in California.


----------



## ZooCycles (Dec 7, 2022)

Please note that the Jet Ski has an Arizona license plate!


----------

